# safety harness on roof



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Home Depot sells a complete kit for $100
Anchor point is secured across the ridge
I'm sure there are other methods


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

We use them all of the time, in addition to safety boards using 2" x 6"'s locked into roof brackets.

Here is one link, nobody in particular.
http://www.snugharness.com/Roofing-Kits/

The Miller Brand seems to be one of the more common and popular units sold.
http://www.snugharness.com/Miller-Fall-Protection/

Ed


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Pic of one being setup


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Pic of one being setup


 
Thats the GOOD kind of bracket too, because you can reuse it over and over again.

Ed


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

If it is for your own house, this one installs permanently and comes with a plastic boot cover against water leakage. I've install about 60 of them, can go over or under the sheathing. http://www.superanchor.com/application.html Be safe, G


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

They are required by OSHA, for roof workers, and not a bad idea for DIY'ers. You will likely not survive a fall from a roof, undamaged, even once.


----------



## gramps416 (Dec 26, 2008)

what makes one of these brackets permanent?, or better yet, how can you tell the difference between the disposable type and the permanent? 

Which type is the one in the pic shown?

And finally, to install a permanent one, does it have to be done before the roof is installed?

-gramps416


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

The link provided is to a permanent one
The shingles are then installed over the barce/attachment point
Then as stated there is a rubber boot that goes over it to help keep water out
I imagine it could be retrofitted if you have some extra shingles

The "temp" one is screwed in as you roof, then removed before you finish - to then be used again on the next roof

I have a cupola going on my roof
So I am going to attach some eye bolts all the way thru for any possible future needs


----------



## gramps416 (Dec 26, 2008)

one final question about this topic. 
I have been finding a permanent solution that is a little different by the miller company"
http://www.millerfallprotection.com/pdfs/Perm_Roof_Anchors.pdf
that has single and double d solutions (apposed to their claw line)

has anyone used the single or double d's? to they have to fold over the ridge to install them? or not necessary.
thanks
-g416


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Looks like they don't have to fold over the ridge (unless the double D)
There are single "D's" that can be mounted on each side

I used my climbing gear harness & rope again
I'm 10' up the slope of the roof & 2 big 30x55 skylights are in
So looks like I'll be bringing the harness setup back


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

That energy absorbing fall protection is another thing. I didn't get it, but then I cut tree branches from a ladder while the ladder is strapped to the tree and I am strapped to the ladder. No distance to fall.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Yoyizit said:


> That energy absorbing fall protection is another thing. I didn't get it, but then I cut tree branches from a ladder while the ladder is strapped to the tree and I am strapped to the ladder. No distance to fall.


Unless the tree is hollow & falls when you cut a big branch
Had a friend tell em about that problem...after I cut a big branch off a tree out back & the whole tree swing as the branch went

I actually use my sawzall now to cut limbs
Easier to repalce a blade if it gets stuck
And less $$ to replace then my chainsaw


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Unless the tree is hollow & falls when you cut a big branch
> Had a friend tell em about that problem...after I cut a big branch off a tree out back & the whole tree swing as the branch went
> 
> I actually use my sawzall now to cut limbs
> ...


Yes, every book I read and video I saw on cutting trees began with "In memory of. . ."

Haven't yet bought a Sawzall.


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

tree cutting is another one of those tasks that looks easy when the experienced guy is doing it.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah, my last house I decided to trim all 3 "branches" at the same time on a big oak. Each branch was bigger then a telephone pole around. I did the 1st 2 fine, 3rd was the biggest & took the most work. That's the one that when it snapped off thetree moved 

And after that I was done
I'm up a tree 15-20' & exhausted, had to sit for about 30 minutes
Then I climbed back down
It really opened the back yard up - the branches had swept down to within 6' of the ground

This house I have topped 5 silver maples that were growing like telephone poles
That is when I switched to the sawzall
Blade gets stuck, pull the lever, leave the old blade, then toss a new blade in & back cut the tree
I actually used my truck to pull the top off in the direction I wanted


----------



## skeeter 152 (Nov 17, 2008)

who do you send up to fasten the tie off bracket ?????


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

skeeter 152 said:


> who do you send up to fasten the tie off bracket ?????


Newest guy on the job :laughing:


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

There are Darwin Awards they haven't even handed out yet! :laughing:


----------



## Gaines21 (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice Post. It’s really a very good article. I noticed all your important points. Thanks


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

OSHA has made it mandatory that if the roof has any pitch and is more than 6' off the ground you have to rope up.(Harness)I know several contractors who have been nailed for fines in excess of $50,000.00.,one that was shut down because they could not pay the $160,000.00 fines.

At first I was annoyed but now it is just something you have to do.I feel it is very important for homeowners and Diy'rs to know and use all safety equipment.I am not saying to strap up when cleaning gutters from a ladder but know your equipments limitations and to know the equipments intended purposes.

I think it is a great idea to use a harness when trimming branches from your roof.(While on the roof) since your visual focus is over head and it is easy to come off balance.Maybe even a harness while running christmas lights on the roof too.,even though I have never liked the idea.Baah Humbug. :laughing:

Safety on the roof and on ladders is very important knowledge to know and use whether your a contractor/roofer/Diy'r etc.

Btw why do people keep bringing these old post's back from the dead? 2009 ???


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Interesting that I should be reading this tonight--Just today I was having lunch at a local restaurant located next to a bank. This bank had the cupola hit by lightning about three weeks ago, and left a big hole in the roof. Well the contractors have the cupola rebuilt now and were putting the copper sheets on the top of the cupola. Being as they were at least 40 feet off the ground the two workers did indeed have on their safety harnesses, and were tied off. They were tied to each other. Yep, the safety lanyard was hooked to each harness. I suppose they were depending on the other guy to catch them if they fell.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

Thurman said:


> Interesting that I should be reading this tonight--Just today I was having lunch at a local restaurant located next to a bank. This bank had the cupola hit by lightning about three weeks ago, and left a big hole in the roof. Well the contractors have the cupola rebuilt now and were putting the copper sheets on the top of the cupola. Being as they were at least 40 feet off the ground the two workers did indeed have on their safety harnesses, and were tied off. They were tied to each other. Yep, the safety lanyard was hooked to each harness. I suppose they were depending on the other guy to catch them if they fell.


 
I have alot of trust in my guy's but not that much trust.I have never seen anyone tied to another.I bet that was a sight.Seeing the amount of zero's and commas on that fine would have been something too.

Residential roofers who ignore safety are lame but a commercial roofing crew should and are held to a higher standard within the industry.The infractions are the same and the fines are the same but commercial roofers should know better.

All it would have taken was a field inspector to see that then they would have lined them up and started checking everything from ladder height to how many prongs are on your extension chord and how many feet your gas can is from your air compressor..And they will find something if they stop they will make it their misson to find as many infractions as possible..


----------



## mathewross (Feb 21, 2012)

Uѕіng а safety harness wіll аllоw уоu tо access areas оf thе roof wіth thе added security оf thе harness ѕhоuld уоu slip оr fall whіlе оn thе roof.


----------

